# Vaccinations necessary for grooming?



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

I recently adopted a dog from a shelter. At his first vet checkup he got a rabies vaccination. The shelter gave him a bordatella (sp?) and parvo 5 shot, but won't give me any documentation. Does anyone know what vaccination records are needed at most grooming salons?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

You should be fine with the rabies vacc. I work in a vet clinic and thats all we require. Same with my last job.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

As far as most salons go, you only need a rabies vaccination, because it's a liability, especially if your dog bites. BUT I wouldn't go without at least knowing my dog is vaccinated against other things, because I can't tell you the number of times I've seen/heard in salons of kennel cough, ring worm, a papilloma out breaks. Vaccinations don't always prevent things, some owners are so lazy they won't fully vaccinate if they don't need more for a groomer, and some groomers are so lazy they don't clean kennels in between dogs. Exactly how my mutt came home with ring worm and pap.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

We require Parvo, Distemper, And Rabies...at minimum.


----------

